# Sears 14/6 front tires.



## Melvins mutters (9 mo ago)

Tractor data has em listed as 6x5.5-8 what in the world is that another site just says 16x5.5, which sound more right to me.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Melvins mutters said:


> Tractor data has em listed as 6x5.5-8 what in the world is that another site just says 16x5.5, which sound more right to me.


16x5.5-8 is the correct front tire size.....


----------

